# 2xF15T8



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey I want to get 30 watts on my 10g and was wondering what things I need and where to get them. I need a 2xF15T8 ballast and end caps, where can I get that? And what else am I missing?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Do you have the fixture to put your ballast etc... in?
Materials would include............
Ballast (electronic peferred)
Wiring
Endcaps
Fixture
Reflector
Screws, nuts, bolts etc...


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I have a diy hood, so what ballast should I get? Any links?


----------



## vafd (Apr 20, 2005)

turtlehead said:


> Hey I want to get 30 watts on my 10g and was wondering what things I need and where to get them. I need a 2xF15T8 ballast and end caps, where can I get that? And what else am I missing?
> 
> I have a diy hood, so what ballast should I get? Any links?


I plan almost exactly the same project for this weekend.

My plan is:

Advance REL-2P32-SC electronic ballast for 2 bulbs*
2 pairs of regular endcaps and 2 pairs of endcap standoffs**
wood for the hood
screws to put hood together
enough electric wire and some easy to wire plug
white paint for the hood interior (unless you are going for reflector _designed_ for your bulbs/hood white paint _is_ your best bet)

I already have:

wire nuts (to connect wires)
black paint for the hood exterior

* - This Advance ballast does not have the best ballast factor and features but is readily available at Home Depot. Also is works in ODNO setup which I actually plan to build.

** - I want things done fast but if there will be no endcap standoffs at Home Depot I would order waterproof IceCap endcaps and standoffs from some aquaria related place online.

Regards.

Vladimir.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

A photo is worth a thousand words....hopefully. I used this hood on a 15 gallon but I have used exactly the same ballast and wiring configuration with T8F15 over my 10 gallon. This ballast is a bit expensive but it is very powerful and versitle. You would do fine using any electronic ballast rated to handle 2F15T8 tubes. If you go for a cheaper magnetic ballast make sure you wire it exactly as the photo on the ballast shows.


----------

